# SAS Chat



## Drew

The SAS chat is back. 

When you are logged in a Chat link will appear in the upper left corner to the right of the Forums link.


----------



## jjbnum3

I'm in chat.The one and only.
I didn't know it was gone until I seen a post about it.

Joe


----------



## shyvr6

There were some people in it earlier. I wouldn't mind seeing a group in there. The chat features look fun.


----------



## dax

Sweet. It looks pretty dead right now but I remember the old chat from a few years ago used to be pretty full of people. I think people just need to know its there.


----------



## dontcare

Without logging in, there's no way to tell who's in chat. It could be my favorite enemies for all I know.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE

yeah the chat is kinda hidden away up there now, if i didn't see this topic i'm sure i could go months without noticing there's a chat


----------



## ANCIENT

Nice.


----------



## Brax

Is this IRC? 'Cause webclients and hate my computer.


----------



## Amocholes

It's Flashchat not IRC


----------



## MobiusX

Hey, Drew, I just sent you a private message. I just got banned from the chat room for following the rules. Please explain to everyone why the person who follows the rules gets banned while the person who breaks the rules is rewarded.


----------



## millenniumman75

Something is wrong here.


----------



## BrokenDreams

There definately must be something wrong. Shin never breaks the rules in chat.


----------



## Drew

Someone gained access to the admin account that was not supposed to. I've fixed the problem.

Let me know if you ever notice someone logged in as "admin" because that should never be the case.

I apologize for the inconvenience. Everything is back to normal.


----------



## spiralarchitect

:mum


Drew said:


> The SAS chat is back.
> 
> When you are logged in a Chat link will appear in the upper left corner to the right of the Forums link.


----------



## Amocholes

Problems?


----------



## kitty01

hi all


----------



## Buckyx

kitty01 said:


> hi all


whats up


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

lol. So this is where the SAS chat is, I've been looking all over for it. lol
Hi Everyone!!


----------



## Squirrelevant

What the hell is going on here? >_>


----------



## Nonsensical

pointy said:


> What the hell is going on here? >_>


It seems some one revived this thread in search for answers as to what is going on with SAS chat being down. I could be wrong though.


----------



## tea111red

^Grrr. Got my hopes up.


----------



## marcv2013

so its not just me without the chat?


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

wazzup


----------



## Nonsensical

marcv2013 said:


> so its not just me without the chat?


It seems it's been down for at least 6 months or so. I guess they forgot to pay the bill


----------



## bluecrime

SAS chat was always total ****e anyway...


----------



## Mr Drew

It won't let me use the chat


----------



## Blag

kitty01 said:


> hi all


guilty


----------



## koolthing

it wont let me log in the chat. it says:

Login error: format error of the authentication response!

anyone know what to do?


----------



## Blag

koolthing said:


> it wont let me log in the chat. it says:
> 
> Login error: format error of the authentication response!
> 
> anyone know what to do?


Its dead, ok? Its been dead for almost a month now.


----------



## koolthing

so whats the alternative?


----------



## Ignopius

Does not work for me either....this new owner


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

Chat is not back sadly, why keep posting in this ancient thread?


----------



## Blag

LotteTortoise said:


> Chat is not back sadly, why keep posting in this ancient thread?


Posting in an ancient thread saying "why keep posting in this ancient thread?" ?

Hypocrite Spotted!


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

koolthing said:


> it wont let me log in the chat. it says:
> 
> Login error: format error of the authentication response!
> 
> anyone know what to do?


same here


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

please fix the chat i need my instant gratification back


----------



## shyvr6

The first post in the thread linked below has the latest chat updates. Please use that thread for expressing your current chat problems.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/unable-to-join-flash-chat-1405217/


----------

